# Mettre une vidéo sur Ipod,



## Seventy (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu mettre une vidéo sur mon ipod (nano 3g / 8 gigas), cette vidéo vient de Youtube,
donc j'ai pris keepvid et j'ai téléchargé cette vidéo au format MPEG-4.
J'ai mis cette vidéo dans Itunes section "Films", je synchronise : la vidéo n'apparait pas sur l'Ipod.
J'ai cliqué sur le fichier dans Itunes et j'ai fais "convertir la sélection pour l'ipod" re-synchronisation : rien.

Comment faire pour enfin exploiter la lecture de films de mon ipod ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2008)

C'est vraiment étrange, car cela devrait marcher.

Tu as sur que tu as bien mis la bonne version sur ton iPod, c'est a dire la version convertie par iTunes et non l'ancienne version d'origine illisible par les iPod?


----------



## Seventy (16 Juin 2008)

Oui j'ai bien convertit pour itunes.
Je en comprends pas


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2008)

Donc tu te retrouves avec deux fois la même vidéo, une compatible iPod et l'ancienne qui ne l'était pas. Est-tu sûr d'avoir bien placé la bonne sur ton iPod?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
je m'incruste une nouvelle fois dans la discussion 

Je cherche une solution simple et si possible gratuite pour convertir un dvd, acheté légalement dans le commerce, pour pouvoir le lire avec un ipodtouch.

J'ai essayé avec isquint, mais ça ne marche pas...

J'ai essayé de faire une recherche sur gooooog mais je tombe sur une application pour windows 

Merci pour les infos 

Ps: J'ai trouvé ça, mais bon 29$... Je l'essaie et si il n'y a pas d'alternative, je l'achèterais.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je m'incruste une nouvelle fois dans la discussion
> 
> Je cherche une solution simple et si possible gratuite pour convertir un dvd, acheté légalement dans le commerce, pour pouvoir le lire avec un ipodtouch.
> ...



avec HandBrake 0.9.2 ou DVD2iPod 3.9
un DVD c'est du flux Mpeg-2 multipléxé ou de la vidéo en Transport Stream (VTS)
Handbrake a un preset pour iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> avec HandBrake 0.9.2 ou DVD2iPod 3.9
> un DVD c'est du flux Mpeg-2 multipléxé ou de la vidéo en Transport Stream (VTS)
> Handbrake a un preset pour iPod.



Merci LHO
J'ai essayé l'application citée plus haut mais pas moyen de la décompressée 

Je vais essayer HandBrake 


EDIT Je comprends rien. Il me refait le coup. pas moyen de décompressé HandBrake. 

Après téléchargement, j'ai un fichier .dmg compressé de type "handbrake_handbrake_0.9.2_francais_42147.dmg".

Quand je clique pour le lancer, j'ai un nouveau fichier toujours zippé qui se crée, de type "handbrake_handbrake_0.9.2_francais_42147.dmg.bz2"

Quand je reclique dessus, apparaît un nouveau fichier mais lui avec l'article .cpgz à la fin.

Une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci LHO
> J'ai essayé l'application citée plus haut mais pas moyen de la décompressée
> 
> Je vais essayer HandBrank



...

edit: Ah, tu parlais des liens de téléchargement... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ...
> 
> edit: Ah, tu parlais des liens de téléchargement... :rateau:



Oui, mais c'est vraiment étrange ce problème.
J'arrive pas plus à décompressé un fichier 'icône zippé" alors que tout allé bien 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, j'ai télécharger Handbrake via le site de celui qui le développe et pas de problème. Il me reste plus qu'a comprendre son fonctionnement (et changer l'icône )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est vraiment étrange ce problème.
> J'arrive pas plus à décompressé un fichier 'icône zippé" alors que tout allé bien
> 
> Sinon pour revenir au sujet, j'ai télécharger Handbrake via le site de celui qui le développe et pas de problème. Il me reste plus qu'a comprendre son fonctionnement (et changer l'icône )



c'est bon à savoir... 
ce qui me surprend, c'est que normalement Clubic est une référence sérieuse, 
je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec leurs fichiers... 
et en dernier lieu, il me semble avoir téléchargé cette version sur ce lien... 
et l'application tourne à merveille...

et pour l'autre, itou...


----------

